# [B]Scrollbar in Excel [/B]



## Marco2 (23. Mai 2005)

Ich suche Hilfe bei der Programmierung der in der Toolbox in MS Excel verfügbaren Scrollbar.
Ich möchte diese Scrollbar verwenden, um auf dem Arbeitsblatt vertikal hinunterscrollen zu können. (Ich habe die vorhandene Scrollbar auf der rechten Seite ausgeblendet, da ich sie nicht dort platziert haben möchte).

Ich danke euch recht herzlich für eure Hilfe


----------

